# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHR de Namur

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHR de Namur
Rue Saint Jacques 501
Namur

Bezoek de website van CHR de Namur


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHR de Namur.*

----------

